# 2 super sweet girls! Perfect for first timers! Long Island/Queens/NYC area. MRR!!



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have had 2 foster girls in my care for many months now, they are about 8-9 months old. They are incredibly sweet! Super affectionate little slinky rats. They are very energetic and never bite, and have never shown any aggression.
They would do very well in a first time owners home, or a home with children who are supervised, and of course any experienced owners home 

They are named Mercy and Vibrant, they are sisters. They are intact (not spayed).

I foster for Mainely Rat rescue, and they are in charge of the adoption process for these amazing young ladies. Please look at the page below for directions and tips if you are interested in these ladies. And when you are ready please email them and ask about Mercy and Vibrant!
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?page_id=15


 

And here is the page for them on MRR's website. Take a look at the link below for some adorable pictures!
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2//?p=888

Please consider these 2 girls if you are looking for 2 sweet rats in the Long Island/NYC/Queens Area.


----------

